# Pipeliners lake fork report



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well i aint killing them but catchin plenty to eat. Wind getting up from issac...lake is turning over....been tough but loads of fun!! Boated 11 nice slabbies today.
Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## warren2343 (Apr 15, 2010)

You on a private pier??


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice crappie!


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pics and report, gotta love them slabs!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

warren2343 said:


> You on a private pier??


yes, it is part of the small RV park im at, we have our own ramp, cleaning table, pier and lots of fishin spots!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

couple more pics, still have not found the mother lode, but getting plenty to eat!! its hooooot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

couple more, the wife got a double hook up!! found tons of 10" fish, all throwbacks, a few keepers. still huntin!!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice!!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

found a good mess last night in the timber. 23 feet , suspended at 12'.
it was an awesome night. calm, quiet, coyotes, bright moon, lanterns stokin, hoot owls in the distance, and feeling that fantastic ....THUMP!!.....on the end of that crappie pole.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

look at these fatties!!! we went out after bass with giant bass minners and this is what was taking them. we did catch a few bass, but since the crappie wanted them more we went with it. two at 15 inches and two pounds each, one at 14 inches and 1 3/4 pounds. it was cool watching them big ole fatties comin up from the depths!! the wife caught both of the 2 pounders,,,,,,i aint heard the end of that yet ...LOL!!!!!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yuuuuuuuuuuuuum!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

some massive fillets!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Have not been able to get out lately due to work. they are catching crappie still at around 12' suspended. bass are good at night with worms and topwaters. still waiting for the water to cool down a little bit more for the slabs to move up into the creeks and coves after the shad. should be soon. 
More as i get it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Keep the posts coming pipeliner345! Love to see those big ole slabs!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> Keep the posts coming pipeliner345! Love to see those big ole slabs!


I'll sure do it SS. sunday im goin out to cut a trailer full of bamboo for some slab structure!!!.........


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sweet catch! I can hear the grease sizzlin now!!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Pipeliner what is the rv park your staying at. I wanna make a trip here in a few weeks up there


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I used to live on Lake Fork. Fished under 2946 bridge and caught lots of crappie. 3rd piling out from Rainswood Marina. At night with lights and live minnnoes or red and white tube jigs.
Also know where a couple of under water bridges are that produce real well.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

got the bamboo made and sunk.......its fishin!..........
picked up a few for supper while we was out.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

cool condos!!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

still no great #'s , although a friend did manage 50 around the bridge pilings in 22 feet of water the other day. the fish i have been catching have been solid and FAT!.....lots of 14-15" fish if you can capture a spot under the bridge! the word is out for sure!!!!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

another good fattie


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

here is the last report from this lake. we have moved on down the pipeline to lake striker. they moved the warehouse to jacksonville so we had to go with it. im gonna miss ole fork, we could go catch supper any day of the week at anytime. great crappie lake for sure.!! here i was catchin'em up on a hump that was 34' deep out in 50' of water.....no structure at all...........flat sand bottom.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catches you are really hammering them good job and report.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

pipeliner345 said:


> here is the last report from this lake. we have moved on down the pipeline to lake striker. they moved the warehouse to jacksonville so we had to go with it. im gonna miss ole fork, we could go catch supper any day of the week at anytime. great crappie lake for sure.!! here i was catchin'em up on a hump that was 34' deep out in 50' of water.....no structure at all...........flat sand bottom.


Well, just submit ha first crappie you catch at Striker to TPWD and you will be the lake record holder. Nothing currently submitted. 

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/action/waterecords.php?WB_code=0701


----------

